# Soft Water



## callagh (Jan 1, 2014)

I know this is trivial, but my hair is lifeless since I moved here. Any cheap remedies?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

When we first moved here we invested in a water softener and a reverse osmosis drinking water filter. Best investment we ever made


----------



## callagh (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, but the problem is that we already have soft water.


----------

